

Ask HN: How to migrate Google Authenticator to new phone - yueq

I have ~10 codes from different sites in Google Authenticator on my old Android device. How can I migrate them without rescan all QR-code so I can migrate them to new Android device?
======
rlonstein
Rooted? See this gist:
[https://gist.github.com/jbinto/8876658](https://gist.github.com/jbinto/8876658)

Snag the sqlite db from the device, extract the accounts, then re-enter.

------
chrisked
I'm not sure if migration how you describe it is possible. Just sign in the 10
services and activate the new device by scanning a new qr code.

